# Clamoroso: Usmanov vicino a comprare il Milan



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2019)

Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.

Seguono Aggiornamenti


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Si spiegherebbero tante cose: Manolas, Boban, acquisti di giocatori d'esperienza, budget aumentato. Magari! Ma non ci credo molto. [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2019)

Com'è messo a grana questo?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

Oddio @Aaron l'aveva detto oggi pomeriggio!!!GRANDE


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Com'è messo a grana questo?



Circa 15 miliardi


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Solita sparata, ci credo pochissimo. L'unico vero modo per comprare il Milan oggi è se Usmanov che è uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo si è presentato li con l'assegno da 600 milioni e Elliot gli ha consegnato le chiavi in mano in 30 secondi.

Ricostruzione veramente poco poco credibile. 
E per inciso non cambierebbe di una virgola il processo di crescita dell Ac Milan visto che Usmanov o Elliot i soldi non sono mai mancati ma i bilanci per quella M di FPF non cambiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oddio @Aaron l'aveva detto oggi pomeriggio!!!GRANDE



@Aaron fa il furbetto.. come De CerUme che l'ha detto alle 18


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Circa 15 miliardi



Parlavano di 20 addirittura


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Fosse vero, questa sarebbe la vera cessioni.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @Aaron fa il furbetto.. come De CerUme che l'ha detto alle 18


 [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] l'ha detto alle 16:45


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Parlavano di 20 addirittura


È in continua crescita....nel settore metallurgico supera Abramovich di tipo 22 posizioni...insomma i soldi non mancano. Poi chissà che tramacci ha...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Giugno 2019)

Basta transizioni societarie.

Poi ci manca pure il magnate arabo o russo.

Vade retro.

Comunque sono balle


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



magariii


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] l'ha detto alle 16:45



Si ho messo le 18 per dire che l'avevano detto nel pomeriggio a Telelombardia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basta transizioni societarie.
> 
> Poi ci manca pure il magnate arabo o russo.
> 
> ...



Come se poi cambiasse qualcosa a livello pratico.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come se poi cambiasse qualcosa a livello pratico.



Si invece, la gente può passare da Idiott a Puzmanov/Poormanov quando vedrà che non spende 1mld a mercato ahah...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

Comunque la news la riportano solo quei 4 pagliacci mi sa..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si invece, la gente può passare da Idiott a Puzmanov/Poormanov quando vedrà che non spende 1mld a mercato ahah...



E non dimenticare l'immancabile " a questo punto me ne stavo con Iddiot " come per Gattuso di questi giorni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2019)

poi qualcuno si meraviglia se allenatori del calibro di conte non prendano in considerazioni il milan, praticamente cambiamo proprietà con una frequenza maggiore del cambio mutande


----------



## LukeLike (14 Giugno 2019)

E quindi? Sarebbe un bene o un male? Il tipo arriverebbe e stravolgerebbe di nuovo l'assetto societario mettendo i suoi uomini di fiducia o rimarrebbero Boban e Maldini?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E quindi? Sarebbe un bene o un male? Il tipo arriverebbe e stravolgerebbe di nuovo l'assetto societario mettendo i suoi uomini di fiducia o rimarrebbero Boban e Maldini?



Se la trattativa è davvero in stato avanzato credo proprio che il management attuale sia scelto da lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E quindi? Sarebbe un bene o un male? Il tipo arriverebbe e stravolgerebbe di nuovo l'assetto societario mettendo i suoi uomini di fiducia o rimarrebbero Boban e Maldini?



Non penso che Boban abbia firmato un contratto con scadenza di 5 ore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa è davvero in stato avanzato credo proprio che il management attuale sia scelto da lui.



A meno che veramente ( ma mi pare impossibile ) sia cosi.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Giugno 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Com'è messo a grana questo?



una foto ti farà capire meglio di troppe parole





è la barchetta di Usmanov...la Dilbar...156 metri di lunghezza...16mila tonnellate di peso...è considerato il più grande yacht del mondo e nel 2017 premiato come "migliore imbarcazione dell'anno"...


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa è davvero in stato avanzato credo proprio che il management attuale sia scelto da lui.



Parlavano che le garanzie che cercava Boban fossero proprio quelle di Usmanov


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una foto ti farà capire meglio di troppe parole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL non avevo capito la grandezza fino a quando non ho notato l' elicottero ahaha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come se poi cambiasse qualcosa a livello pratico.



Lo penso anche io,

Ma ci sará tutta la fila dei “ serve una proprietá che metta i soldi per fare un mercato smilionando per prendere giocatori da Milan” ripartirá con le critiche alla politica del buon senso con le vele gonfie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti


La banda di Idiott deve vendere. Prendessero Saitama, i loro avvocati e si sciacquassero dal c....


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2019)

Se non porta uno sponsor di 300 milioni, vero o finto che sia, può venire anche il padre eterno... Sempre con i bilanci in rosso rimaniamo


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Com'è messo a grana questo?



Puo avere tutti i soldi che vuole ma i -100 M di passivo ma per regolamento FPF non può immettere soldi come si faceva un tempo. Forse questa cosa non è capita.

Premetto che penso sia una cavolata, questi sarà la quarta volta in due anni che dicono che Usmanov è vicino al Milan. Ma anche se fosse non cambierebbe nulla e tra un anno si troverà in questo forum il nomignolo spregiativo anche per Usmanov come per Elliot perché non spende 500 M a stagione.

Conta i fatturato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se non porta uno sponsor di 300 milioni, vero o finto che sia, può venire anche il padre eterno... Sempre con i bilanci in rosso rimaniamo



Se non ricordo male lo sponsor principale non può superare il 20% del fatturato. Mica fessi alla UEFA. 

Altrimenti Elliot prende la TIM Italia che è sua e sponsorizza il Milan per 300 milioni e compriamo anche Gesù.


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male lo sponsor principale non può superare il 20% del fatturato. Mica fessi alla UEFA.
> 
> Altrimenti Elliot prende la TIM Italia che è sua e sponsorizza il Milan per 300 milioni e compriamo anche Gesù.



Purtroppo si pensa troppo che il FPF non esiste o è una scusa per non spendere.


----------



## sunburn (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL non avevo capito la grandezza fino a quando non ho notato l' elicottero ahaha



E quella è la lancia di salvataggio...


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si spiegherebbero tante cose: Manolas, Boban, acquisti di giocatori d'esperienza, budget aumentato. Magari! Ma non ci credo molto. [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] cosa ne pensate?



Con Usmanov è probabile che torni anche Silvio. Ci sono rapporti stretti tra Berlusconi, Putin e Usmanov.

http://www.milanworld.net/ma-la-proprieta-dove-e-finita-vt75787-post1820025.html#post1820025


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male lo sponsor principale non può superare il 20% del fatturato. Mica fessi alla UEFA.
> 
> Altrimenti Elliot prende la TIM Italia che è sua e sponsorizza il Milan per 300 milioni e compriamo anche Gesù.



30% del fatturato 
Ma non lo sponsor principale 
Ma la somma degli introiti relativi alle sponsorizzazioni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Usmanov è probabile che torni anche Silvio. Ci sono rapporti stretti tra Berlusconi, Putin e Usmanov.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/ma-la-proprieta-dove-e-finita-vt75787-post1820025.html#post1820025



2 presidenti? Fico


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Usmanov è probabile che torni anche Silvio. Ci sono rapporti stretti tra Berlusconi, Putin e Usmanov.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/ma-la-proprieta-dove-e-finita-vt75787-post1820025.html#post1820025


Se vabbè Belluccone


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Usmanov è probabile che torni anche Silvio. Ci sono rapporti stretti tra Berlusconi, Putin e Usmanov.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/ma-la-proprieta-dove-e-finita-vt75787-post1820025.html#post1820025



Vabbe l'amicizia non conta... 
Spero non torni Silvio


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Usmanov è probabile che torni anche Silvio. Ci sono rapporti stretti tra Berlusconi, Putin e Usmanov.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/ma-la-proprieta-dove-e-finita-vt75787-post1820025.html#post1820025



La proprietà oggi ha ufficializzato Boban e Maldini, tra un paio di giorni Massara e poi Giampaolo. Gordon Singer era in tribuna nell'ultima di campionato. Cosa deve fare?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Raga fate attenzione che è la solita "indiscrezione" uscita dai sapientoni su Twitter. 
E infatti è stata ripresa solo da quei fenomeni da baraccone di topcalcio.


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Raga fate attenzione che è la solita "indiscrezione" uscita dai sapientoni su Twitter.
> E infatti è stata ripresa solo da quei fenomeni da baraccone di topcalcio.



Non a caso nel giorno in cui tutta la stampa benediceva l'ufficialità di Boban e Maldini e i tifosi erano su di giri. Ora arriverà l'ennesima smentita come nelle precedenti volte.


----------



## sacchino (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Bene, cambia tutta la dirigenza questa ci ha gia rotto.


----------



## Anguus (14 Giugno 2019)

Non ci sarà nulla di vero, ma che circo mediatico siamo diventati


----------



## EmmePi (14 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E quindi? Sarebbe un bene o un male? Il tipo arriverebbe e stravolgerebbe di nuovo l'assetto societario mettendo i suoi uomini di fiducia o rimarrebbero Boban e Maldini?



Forse Boban, Maldini nel nuovo ruolo e gazosa ridimensionato è una sua direttiva per partire giustamente nel mercato, se il passaggio è tra un mese ci si troverebbe nella situazione dello scorso anno col mercato...

PS: Vito Elia nella stessa trasmissione lo disse una quindicina di giorni fa... dando il Milan per già venduto con l'annuncio entro un mesetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2019)

Quindi si passerà un'altra stagione appresso al cambio di proprietà?


----------



## Igor91 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



In ogni caso Maldini e Boban non si muovono: anche dovesse arrivare Usmanov, vorrebbe dire che ha scelto lui tutti e 2.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Lasciando stare la fonte che non va commentata..

Solo un pazzo russo o un arabo può salvarci, dopo il fallimento dello Stato Cinese e di Eliott e le storie tese con i suoi millemila biliardi da regalare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basta transizioni societarie.
> 
> Poi ci manca pure il magnate arabo o russo.
> 
> ...



Ah beh, adesso scopriamo che essere nelle mani di un fondo avvoltoio di uno strozzino ebreo sarebbe meglio di Uzmanov....

Si imparano sempre cose nuove.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso Maldini e Boban non si muovono: anche dovesse arrivare Usmanov, vorrebbe dire che ha scelto lui tutti e 2.



Boban uomo importante per i Mondiali in Russia e che proprio ora viene al Milan. Strane coincidenze...


----------



## Igor91 (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Boban uomo importante per i Mondiali in Russia e che proprio ora viene al Milan. Strane coincidenze...



Alla fine è sempre una questione di speculazioni.... coi mondiali sai i soldi che farà Usmanov? Ne compra 3 di Milan... 

Comunque vada, sono sereno e convinto che l'assett societario non cambia.

Sei d'accordo?

Ps: fra l'altro Boban può aiutarci anche con la vicenda Uefa... ed aiutarci a fare un mercato senza grossi limiti


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Bene, cambia tutta la dirigenza questa ci ha gia rotto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

E poi sta storia qui che l’FPF renda praticamente irrilevanti i proprietari, tale per cui che il Milan vada in mano a Preziosi o a Bill Gates è la stessa cosa, è una PUT.......TANATA SESQUIPEDALE.

Guardate l’Inter, fino a quando aveva quel pagliaccio di Tohir faceva la fame e andavano in giro con giocatorini da quattro soldi, perché Tohir era uno speculatore come Idiott (con le dovute differenze, perché il nostro “proprietario” è un vero e proprio usuraio di professione), poi arrivò Suning e cominciò a pompare soldi nell’Inda nei modi che ben sappiamo.

È inutile ragazzi, non si diventa Mister Olimpia mangiando le verdurine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Magari... magari... ma figuriamoci se mi illudo.

Certo che fosse così avrebbe una logica razionale l'arrivo di Zorro.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Alla fine è sempre una questione di speculazioni.... coi mondiali sai i soldi che farà Usmanov? Ne compra 3 di Milan...
> 
> Comunque vada, sono sereno e convinto che l'assett societario non cambia.
> 
> ...



Sì la dirigenza è questa.
Comunque voglio Massara già fuori. Mette troppo allegria nell’ambiente.


----------



## Igor91 (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Usmanov è probabile che torni anche Silvio. Ci sono rapporti stretti tra Berlusconi, Putin e Usmanov.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/ma-la-proprieta-dove-e-finita-vt75787-post1820025.html#post1820025



Sarà un caso che non hanno mai fatto una dichiarazione in 1 anno? Nemmeno mezza.
Sarà che la trattativa dura da un poe non si sono voluti esporre come propietari?


----------



## Igor91 (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì la dirigenza è questa.
> Comunque voglio Massara già fuori. Mette troppo allegria nell’ambiente.



Ahhahaah ho appena commentato un post su Milan News facebook con scritto "pare Crisantemi" ahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2019)

Boban non è uno che viene a pettinare i peli pubici dell'UEFA e a giocare con le plusvalenze e le calcolatrici.

Finalmente si spiegherebbero diverse cose che mi sembravano strane. Se ci fosse un'altra cessione, la dirigenza rimarrebbe al 100% questa.
Più che altro ci sarebbe da capire il destino di Giamburrasca.. si rischia di rivedere gli scenari Gattuso e Montella con allenatori scelti da altre proprietà.
Se invece Zorro e Maldini credono veramente in Giampaolo ed è farina del loro sacco, allora non cambia nulla.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boban non è uno che viene a pettinare i peli pubici dell'UEFA e a giocare con le plusvalenze e le calcolatrici.
> 
> Finalmente si spiegherebbero diverse cose che mi sembravano strane. Se ci fosse un'altra cessione, la dirigenza rimarrebbe al 100% questa.
> Più che altro ci sarebbe da capire il destino di Giamburrasca.. si rischia di rivedere gli scenari Gattuso e Montella con allenatori scelti da altre proprietà.
> Se invece Zorro e Maldini credono veramente in Giampaolo ed è farina del loro sacco, allora non cambia nulla.




Giampaolo fa bene: merito di chi l’ha scelto 

Giampaolo fa male: colpa di Giampaolo 

Nel bene e nel male è un parafulmine.


----------



## markjordan (14 Giugno 2019)

elia e de cerame
fonti affidabilissime


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



In questi anni non più quante volte ho letto di qualche Tizio vicino a comprare il Milan. Se faccio la lista non finiamo più. 

E chissà per quanti anni ancora mi dovrò sorbire queste news.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male lo sponsor principale non può superare il 20% del fatturato. Mica fessi alla UEFA.
> 
> Altrimenti Elliot prende la TIM Italia che è sua e sponsorizza il Milan per 300 milioni e compriamo anche Gesù.



più che altro elliott ne ha voglia di spendere, non ha fatto ancora una sponsorizzazione di 1 euro... altro che 20% del fatturato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In questi anni non più quante volte ho letto di qualche Tizio vicino a comprare il Milan. Se faccio la lista non finiamo più.
> 
> E chissà per quanti anni ancora mi dovrò sorbire queste news.



Purtroppo sono convinto pure io che sia una bufala.

Del resto è difficile che un proprietario serio compri il Milan in queste condizioni.

Quando e se lo strozzino che ci ha in mano ci avrà risanati e resi appetibili, allora sono convinto che arriverà un vero proprietario.

A me basta che non si tenti di darmi a bere che con il mitico FPF le proprietà siano diventate inutili ed essere in mano a Lotito o ad Al Thani sia la stessa identica cosa, perché è un insulto alla mia intelligenza.

Le proprietà serie, Juve, Inter, Manchester City et PSG docent, i modi per fare gli interessi della loro proprietà pompandoci SOLDONI dentro li trovano.

Del resto nessuno può illudersi di diventare Mister Olimpia mangiando petti di pollo alla griglia quando i competitors si iniettano in vena di tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più che altro elliott ne ha voglia di spendere, non ha fatto ancora una sponsorizzazione di 1 euro... altro che 20% del fatturato



Io sono lì che aspetto la sentenza per il CITY.

Se il City la sfangasse non ci saranno più scuse che tengano. Di nessun tipo.

Intanto devo dire che l’arrivo di Boban e le sue parole sul fatto che la mediocrità col Milan non ha e non deve avere niente a che fare sembrano di buon auspicio, ce lo vedi uno come Boban fare queste dichiarazioni per poi mostrare il dito medio ai tifosi mentre il Milan viene Sassuolizzato?

I casi sono due:

1. O questa notizia su Uzmanov è vera e quindi Boban è arrivato per questo (sarebbe un sogno ma lo reputo inverosimile).

2. Oppure Elliot ha capito che una società come il Milan non può essere gestita come una provinciale a lacrime e sangue, perciò si è deciso ad investire insinuandosi nelle pieghe delle normative dei parrucconi UEFA, oppure ha deciso direttamente di andare allo scontro frontale (ricordate le parole di Maldini di qualche mese fa sulle “tante armi” che la proprietà milanista avrebbe contro l’FPF?)


Una delle due ipotesi per me deve essere vera per forza, altrimenti Boban non sarebbe venuto, nè tantomeno avrebbe detto quelle parole.


----------



## fra29 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti


 [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION], grande uomo, mi avevi parlato di Usmanov alle 16.45..che sta succedendo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io sono lì che aspetto la sentenza per il CITY.
> 
> Se il City la sfangasse non ci saranno più scuse che tengano. Di nessun tipo.
> 
> ...



il punto, per me, non è che un proprietario deve arrivare e scaricare un miliardo in mercato. questo è quello che i contabili del forum mettono in bocca agli altri per voler avere ragione. il FPF è sacro, indistruttibile, chi lo rispetta va in paradiso...

io voglio solo un proprietario che abbia voglia. questo vuol dire fare un bello stadio, farsi sponsorizzazioni e gonfiare bilanci come tutti, ne più ne meno.

se non lo vuol fare, pace, ma sopportare anche chi ti viene a dire che non si può ogni 10 secondi... bahhhh è ancora più frustrante così


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto, per me, non è che un proprietario deve arrivare e scaricare un miliardo in mercato. questo è quello che i contabili del forum mettono in bocca agli altri per voler avere ragione. il FPF è sacro, indistruttibile, chi lo rispetta va in paradiso...
> 
> io voglio solo un proprietario che abbia voglia. questo vuol dire fare un bello stadio, farsi sponsorizzazioni e gonfiare bilanci come tutti, ne più ne meno.
> 
> se non lo vuol fare, pace, ma sopportare anche chi ti viene a dire che non si può ogni 10 secondi... bahhhh è ancora più frustrante così



È quello che sta facendo Elliot, non capisco cosa dovrebbe fare di più .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto, per me, non è che un proprietario deve arrivare e scaricare un miliardo in mercato. questo è quello che i contabili del forum mettono in bocca agli altri per voler avere ragione. il FPF è sacro, indistruttibile, chi lo rispetta va in paradiso...
> 
> io voglio solo un proprietario che abbia voglia. questo vuol dire fare un bello stadio, farsi sponsorizzazioni e gonfiare bilanci come tutti, ne più ne meno.
> 
> se non lo vuol fare, pace, ma sopportare anche chi ti viene a dire che non si può ogni 10 secondi... bahhhh è ancora più frustrante così



Esatto, questo è anche il mio pensiero, al 100%.

Le proprietà contano, eccome se contano. Non esiste, nè mai esisterà, FPF che possa rendere l’essere in mano a Preziosi equivalente ad essere in mano ad un proprietario coi controcazzi.

Proprio per le ragioni da te esposte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2019)

esco dal seminato... ma lo vedete quel pagliaccio di commisso su sky??? Dio grazie che l'abbiamo schivato...


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> esco dal seminato... ma lo vedete quel pagliaccio di commisso su sky??? Dio grazie che l'abbiamo schivato...



Pazzesco 
Trash allo stato puro


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Quindi secondo questi geni da circo,1 mese prima di vendere Elliott mette in società Maldini e Boban, nonché Gazidis 6 mesi prima, così giusto per spendere un po' di soldi...


----------



## luigi61 (14 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto, per me, non è che un proprietario deve arrivare e scaricare un miliardo in mercato. questo è quello che i contabili del forum mettono in bocca agli altri per voler avere ragione. il FPF è sacro, indistruttibile, chi lo rispetta va in paradiso...
> 
> io voglio solo un proprietario che abbia voglia. questo vuol dire fare un bello stadio, farsi sponsorizzazioni e gonfiare bilanci come tutti, ne più ne meno.
> 
> se non lo vuol fare, pace, ma sopportare anche chi ti viene a dire che non si può ogni 10 secondi... bahhhh è ancora più frustrante così





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, questo è anche il mio pensiero, al 100%.
> 
> Le proprietà contano, eccome se contano. Non esiste, nè mai esisterà, FPF che possa rendere l’essere in mano a Preziosi equivalente ad essere in mano ad un proprietario coi controcazzi.
> 
> Proprio per le ragioni da te esposte.



Rispetto ai fautori del ffp=paradiso siamo diametralmente opposti; rispetto il loro pensiero ma evito confronti faticosissimi....
per me 
il ffp=inferno/ridimensionamento/crescita negata/favoritismo ad un elite di club/dittatura, rappresenta il peggio del peggio , prima o poi tutto il castello messo su dai parrucconi corrotti dell'uefa crollerà miseramente e fragorosamente sulle loro teste


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Rispetto ai fautori del ffp=paradiso siamo diametralmente opposti; rispetto il loro pensiero ma evito confronti faticosissimi....
> per me
> il ffp=inferno/ridimensionamento/crescita negata/favoritismo ad un elite di club/dittatura, rappresenta il peggio del peggio , prima o poi tutto il castello messo su dai parrucconi corrotti dell'uefa crollerà miseramente e fragorosamente sulle loro teste



Concordo e aggiungo: chiediamoci quante CL avrebbe il Milan, adesso, se questa minchiata sesquipedale ci fosse stata quando Belluccone ci acquistò.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Rispetto ai fautori del ffp=paradiso siamo diametralmente opposti; rispetto il loro pensiero ma evito confronti faticosissimi....
> per me
> il ffp=inferno/ridimensionamento/crescita negata/favoritismo ad un elite di club/dittatura, rappresenta il peggio del peggio , prima o poi tutto il castello messo su dai parrucconi corrotti dell'uefa crollerà miseramente e fragorosamente sulle loro teste



E soprattutto (in aggiunta all’altro post) chiediamoci: gente come Van Basten, Sheva, Savicevic, Kakà, Donadoni, Gullit ecc, avrebbe mai calcato l’erba di San Siro con la maglia rossonera addosso?

Inoltre, avremmo avuto le risorse per trattenere gioielli fatti in casa come Maldini, Baresi e Filippo Galli? O avremmo dovuto cederli in nome del Dio bilancio?

Di più: se fosse esistito già negli anni ‘60, Cesare Maldini avrebbe alzato quella coppa a Wembley 40 anni esatti prima della prima coppa da Capitano alzata dal figlio nei cieli di Manchester? 

E il Milan sarebbe riuscito ad avere una squadra capace di fronteggiare il grande Ajax e vincere la CL del ‘69?

Anzi: sarebbe esistito, il Grande Ajax, o sarebbe stato costretto anche lui a cedere i suoi gioielli ai membri dell’oligarchia precostituita?

Tutte domande che non troveranno risposta.

Di certo il giorno in cui questa cialtronata sparirà sarà un giorno da celebrare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Giugno 2019)

Anche ci comprasse un mega-ricco come lui non servirebbe a un *****, abbiamo le mani legate dal fpf. Il treno lo abbiamo perso 10 anni fa, ora tocca ripartire da poco sopra lo zero.


----------



## Cenzo (15 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Nessun proprietario che abbia grandi ambizioni di rilanciare il club, che sia Elliot o Usmanov, si metterebbe a comprare Krunic neanche per fargli fare il raccattapalle.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione di Top Calcio 24 (Telelombardia): il magnate russo Usmanov sarebbe vicino ad acquistare il Milan. Forse entro un mese. Trattativa in stato avanzato.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Mah. Mi sembra strano.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono convinto pure io che sia una bufala.
> 
> Del resto è difficile che un proprietario serio compri il Milan in queste condizioni.
> 
> ...



Elliott non mi entusiasma di principio. È una proprietà lontana e poco coinvolta, ha impostato una gestione manageriale fredda. Però gli do tempo di realizzare quello che hanno in mente prima di giudicare, perché comunque gli uomini che hanno scelto non sono proprio gli ultimi bischeri.

Sul discorso fpf, ognuno si fa la propria idea, ma meglio non illudersi. 
Io allo sceicco che viene e sperpera i soldi per farci contenti francamente non ho mai creduto. Come non credo più a babbo natale da un pezzo.


----------



## showtaarabt (15 Giugno 2019)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo questi geni da circo,1 mese prima di vendere Elliott mette in società Maldini e Boban, nonché Gazidis 6 mesi prima, così giusto per spendere un po' di soldi...



Potrebbero benissimo essere scelte concordate con l'eventuale compratore da oltre un anno...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Elliott non mi entusiasma di principio. È una proprietà lontana e poco coinvolta, ha impostato una gestione manageriale fredda. Però gli do tempo di realizzare quello che hanno in mente prima di giudicare, perché comunque gli uomini che hanno scelto non sono proprio gli ultimi bischeri.
> 
> Sul discorso fpf, ognuno si fa la propria idea, ma meglio non illudersi.
> Io allo sceicco che viene e sperpera i soldi per farci contenti francamente non ho mai creduto. Come non credo più a babbo natale da un pezzo.




Ma ripeto, allo sceicco che arriva e butta miliardi di euro non credo nemmeno io, ma una proprietà alla Inter o Juve, dove con magheggi vari dei soldi trovano il modo di pomparli nel club, non mi pare una pretesa così folle.

È ciò che fanno tutte le proprietà che non siano di pezzenti o di menefreghisti totali e/o speculatori.

Solo gli altri devono avere queste proprietà, e noi dobbiamo passare da cinesi farlocchi a strozzini ebrei che del Milan gliene frega meno di zero? Siamo proprio l’ultima ruota del carro? È possibile che tutte le proprietà serie di queste mondo prenderebbero il Sassuolo, piuttosto che prendere il secondo club più titolato al mondo?

Io non credo proprio, anzi credo che col bilancio risanato saremmo dei magneti per delle proprietà serie, più di quasi tutti, Real a parte, quindi che Elliot risani il bilancio e poi levi le tende in favore di una proprietà che un minimo di passione ce l’abbia.

E in ogni caso se Boban è arrivato e ha detto le parole che ha detto questo significa solo una cosa: o la proprietà sta per cambiare davvero oppure Elliot ha capito che al Milan le nozze coi fichi secchi non si fanno, e che se vuole farle non potrà mai rientrare dell’investimento iniziale, e quindi è obtorto collo costretto ad investire.


----------



## showtaarabt (15 Giugno 2019)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Nessun proprietario che abbia grandi ambizioni di rilanciare il club, che sia Elliot o Usmanov, si metterebbe a comprare Krunic neanche per fargli fare il raccattapalle.



Qui ti sbagli perchè il Milan di Berlusconi i Krunic li ha sempre comprati solo che poi prendeva anche Nesta Sheva e Van Basten.
Anzi le squadre forti si fanno sia con i Krunic che con i Top Player.
L'errore più grande è pagare i Krunic 3 volte tanto o prendere parametri zero bolliti come è successo nelle ultime gestioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più che altro elliott ne ha voglia di spendere, non ha fatto ancora una sponsorizzazione di 1 euro... altro che 20% del fatturato



Prima di tutto il Milan ha dei normali sponsor che coprono quasi tutto il limite permesso dal fpf.
Gli sponsor normali del Milan coprono giá il 24% del,fatturato. Il limite permesso (hai fini del fpf, nessuno ti vieta di avere uno sponsor da 1 miliardo, ma nei conti del fpf non lo puoi calcolare per intero) é 30. Quindi un percentuale sponsorizzazione farlocca non risolve nulla, la differenza sará coperta da sponsorizzazioni regolari, facendo bene.

Poi sta storia che Elliot non mette 1 euro.... che ridere!

L’anno scorso tra aumenti di capitale e crediti condonati e rinuncia ad interessi ha versato nel Milan 207 milioni di euro. Piú che qualsiasi proprietario in Europa negli ultimi 6-7 anni . Piú degli sceicchi, piú di Abramovich, piú dimtutti.

Avrebbe potuto prendere il Milan da Li, dare mandato di vendere Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Suso.... ripagare con questo i prestiti e i relativi interessi che aveva con il Milan, azzerare il deficit del Milan e vendere il residuo per 150-200 milioni al primo Commisso che passava. Ne sarebbe uscito tranquillo e pulito, con un giusto guadagno e senza pensieri.

Non lo ha fatto perchè é buono e vuole bene al Milan? Non credo. Non lo ha fatto perché convinto che con questi investimenti aggiuntivi, con un managment capace, il Milan puó tornare ad essere una grande squadra e quindi valere enormemente di piú dell’investimento fatto. E che puó tornare ad esserlo rispettando le regole e con una struttura finanziaria che lo sganci dalle paturnie del Berlusconi, Sceicco o oligarca russo di turno. Lasciando quindi il Milan ai loro veri “proprietari”: i milanisti.

Quindi per me, questo non solo é il progetto in cui (per ora) credo, ma anche quello per cui dovrebbero tifare i tifosi milanisti, garantiti da due figure specchiate come Boban e Maldini che hanno riconosciuto in Elliott e Gazidis la guida giusta (altrimenti sarebbero rimasti dove erano come in passato) per riportare il Milan in alto.

Infine... basta con gli epiteti razzisti! Vabbé che ormai in Italia si sta sdoganando tutto, ma certe espressioni dovrebbero essere censurate o quantomeno biasimate.


----------



## edoardo (15 Giugno 2019)

Credo che nel mondo finanziario non si muova nulla a caso.Commisso alla viola ha forse smosso le acque.Penso che Usmanov voglia parare il colpo,se fosse vero l'interessamento.Ma non si muovono per far piacere ai tifosi.Questi pensano solo a lucrare,se poi cade qualche briciola dal tavolo esulteremo tutti.(per briciole intendo minimo 100ml)


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma ripeto, allo sceicco che arriva e butta miliardi di euro non credo nemmeno io, ma una proprietà alla Inter o Juve, dove con magheggi vari dei soldi trovano il modo di pomparli nel club, non mi pare una pretesa così folle.
> 
> È ciò che fanno tutte le proprietà che non siano di pezzenti o di menefreghisti totali e/o speculatori.
> 
> ...



Eliott non ha mai detto che vogliono fare le nozze coi fichi secchi e finora neanche il loro comportamento lo lascia pensare.
In fin dei conti abbiamo preso Higuain l'anno scorso e a gennaio due giocatori per 75 milioni.
Su Elliott mi pare che ci siano parecchi preconcetti, sebbene ripeto a me non piaccia di principio alla conta dei fatti stanno investendo nel Milan e non poco.

Come giustamente dici il risanamento del bilancio è il primo passo e intendiamoci, lo sarebbe anche se avessimo Bill Gates come proprietario. 
Basta guardare alle cose com un minimo di logica e obiettività per vedere che il Milan così come è adesso è un modello insostenibile perché è una macchina brucia milioni per risultati sportivi pure mediocri.
Le ammonizioni della Uefa sono una conseguenza della situazione, leggendo certi post sembra siano la causa invece...

Riguardo alle proprietà di gobbi e Inda, io ne invidio la presenza e il fatto ci mettano la faccia. Questo sì. Per il resto non li ritengo migliori di Elliott, anzi.


----------

